# Which is a better setup?



## xARxJabala (Nov 4, 2010)

Soon I am going to be getting one of the setups. I cannot decide which one I really want. I would go with a ported box on the 15"'s but it is too wide for my trunk 

So in your opinion which would be louder?

They are going to be using the same 2000W amp wired at 1 ohm.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I'd personally get neither. If you haven't bought the equipment yet, which it sounds like you haven't, you can probably get some pretty impressive stuff from these "underground" companies for the same price.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

for 1000 watts per sub i would look at these instead 12, or 15, which ever u can fit or afford

WoofersEtc.com - SA-12 D4 - Sundown Audio 12" 600W Dual 4-Ohm SA Series Subwoofer
WoofersEtc.com - SA-15 D4 - Sundown Audio 15" 600W Dual 4-Ohm SA Series Subwoofer
https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau...Speakers/0040_SSD/product_overview.shopscript

ive used the FI SSD 15, was loud off 900 watts and sounded good, where people say the square subs sound like crap


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

Kicker is fine. I don't know why people hate, but there are better subs for the money.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

IDGAF said:


> Kicker is fine. I don't know why people hate, but there are better subs for the money.


Ya kicker is fine. They make good ash trays as well... or a spittoon. 

I would personally shop another brand though.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

There are a lot of better speakers to consider... to me . kicker is more towards the back of the pack. not very relevant any more


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What is your budget?


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Kicker L7s are an excellent sub. Just because the internet fanboys don't hype them anymore doesn't mean they're not awesome subs. They've been known to produce numbers in the lanes when used by the right people who know what they are doing.

I would go with the ported 12s based on the OPs options.


----------



## Jmirage (Nov 23, 2010)

I've always wanted to try one, but haven't had the opportunity. I did hear a single ported L7 8" when they first came out and was VERY impressed. 

I vote ported anything!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

xARxJabala said:


> Soon I am going to be getting one of the setups. I cannot decide which one I really want. I would go with a ported box on the 15"'s but it is too wide for my trunk
> 
> So in your opinion which would be louder?
> 
> They are going to be using the same 2000W amp wired at 1 ohm.


Why would you bridge an amp down to 1 ohm....that poor amp


----------



## seismicboom (Jan 25, 2011)

i dont see 12 l7s liking 2000 wrms (if thats what you talking about)

as for sealed vs ported its about you space and peference sealed always gets my votes unless there's goiing to be complications . 
subs would like the to be in there correct airspace.
12s ported but not on 2k rms
15s sealed if you like sealed


----------



## IDGAF (Dec 27, 2009)

It also depends on what you mean by "better." If you mean "louder," then the pair of 12's will own the single sealed 15. And judging by the option of L7 or L7- OP probably means which one is louder.

Kicker gets loud. Just ask these guys who did 160.5db on a "600w" amp and a pair of 12v batts.

Sound-Off MythBusters Take on All Players and Win | KICKER


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

im just going to say the 12s in the ported boxes, cause ive never liked 15s, but then again im not a fan of how ported boxes sound, but your using it for spl anyways correct. just my OPINION


----------



## finalskraw (Jan 6, 2011)

Kicker l7's are decent subs. a friend of mine used to roll 4 of the 15's in his tahoe, and yup they are loud. They don't sound harrrible as everyone may try to be saying, but once ya get to that loud its pretty hard to notice unless ya got some horrible mechanic noise thing going on.

Personally, I steer clear of the Kicker stuff in this day and age. I don't trust their quality anymore. I bought a pair of 4" coaxes just to replace the blown out stockers in the ext cab portion of my truck, meaning that they see less watts as its faded mostly forward, and literally 5 days in one was "blown" voicecoil scratchin and just bad. The other one was fine, still played great. There's no reason playing at moderate volumes only off the headunit for it to do that, the only clear reason is poor quality when the other one was okay. I'd think maybe this was an outlier case and maybe unrelated since it was a set of coaxes and were talking subs but have seen several friends go through the same deal with the subs.
Now, the nice thing about kicker is the warranty if you go through somewhere local and authorized like Best Buy, just because sweet talking the girl behind the return counter is usually easier than a rep at whatever online dist, dealer, or manufacturer you'd buy something else from, but I'd rather spend my time listening to a legit product than spending my time un and re-installing stuff and jerkin off sales people.

I almost went the kicker route, due to availability and the instant gratification of putting it in my hands "NOW" but decided to chill out and get some Sundown stuff, and I am really glad I did. I think they top JL stuff at a much cheaper price, and previously JL's were some of the best subs I'd been around other than at some competition. And I doubt you'd argue JL sits above Kicker on the pedestal?

Just my honest opinion with some backing information.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

I wouldnt say the L7 sounds like crap because i have heard some that sounded decent and pretty loud, however i do believe there are better for the money.. 

The Sundown Audio SA-15 would be an awesome sub, i had four of the sa-8's and they were wicked.

but if you arent into those here are some other 15's/12's i have heard good things about.
WoofersEtc.com - 15-C315D2 - Memphis 15" Dual 2 Ohm M3 Series Subwoofer
SSA Shop - SoundSolutionsAudio 15" SSA ICON Sub woofer


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

I've burped 12s off of zx2500s with no issues. It's doable. They can handle 12-1500W on music.


----------



## CorNut (Feb 1, 2011)

with a box that is built/tuned right you get a lot more "boom" for your $. typically a ported sub will be as loud or possibly even louder than 1 step up in a sealed box. Basically a ported 10 would be equal at the very least, to same make/model in a 12 that was in a sealed box. In my personal experience, better than a step up


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I will say neither coz the way Kicker subs have been engineered, the don't like sealed and will hit Xmax with little power (15s sealed OUT). And ported, the 12s won't like 1k rms each unless you're smart with your gains. 

Since you wanted to go ported 15s but couldn't due to the lack of space. I would suggest 12s ported so that you can tailor your sound (port tuning) to your taste. 
WoofersEtc.com - Z-12 v.2 D1 - Sundown Audio 12" Z v.2 Series Dual 1-Ohm Subwoofer 
2) JBL W12GTI-MKII 12" Car Subs/Subwoofers- 8000w Pair! - eBay (item 300522616512 end time Mar-06-11 08:35:24 PST) 


Both designs are efficient and will make use of your amplifier's power better (not talking about sensitivity numbers ) 
Kelvin


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Have you looked at Digital Designs? A pair of 2512's or 3512's would be pretty damn loud.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

ported 12's


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

Not a fan of Kicker never have been...

But that is personal preference.

Currently running JL now but had MMatts and Orion.


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

My vote would be for neither also.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I got one question, what is your goal? 

To answer your question of which would be louder using the same amount of power it would be the 12's just based on enclosures alone. I mean if you had them both in "manufacture" recommended ported enclosures off the same power you'd probably see 1.5-3 dB difference just because of cone displacement.

Honestly though unless you are getting a KILLER and I mean cost or below on the woofers I'd steer away. Seeing how you are on the internet doing your research you'll find out there are other companies with equipment that is just as good if not better for the money.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

I got one question, what is your goal? 

To answer your question of which would be louder using the same amount of power it would be the 12's just based on enclosures alone. Now you had them both in "manufacture" recommended ported enclosures off the same power you'd probably see a gain of 1.5-3 dB using the 15's just because of cone displacement.

Honestly though unless you are getting a KILLER and I mean cost or below on the woofers I'd steer away. Seeing how you are on the internet doing your research you'll find out there are other companies with equipment that is just as good if not better for the money.


----------



## mi2loud4u (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a single 15" l7 in a custom box with dual sloted ports that ive had since about 04 with 1000rms and i love the way it sounds and it gets louder than almost anyone elses system around


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Iam sure its loud but, unless you are breaking over 150 on music there are a lot of people louder than you with a similar set up. Still curious what the op is trying to do. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi2loud4u (Jan 29, 2011)

i meant louder than anyone in the town i live in not literally everyone obviously there are much louder cars


----------

